# LCD D65 calibration. need guidance pls



## mikek753 (Jan 21, 2013)

would you help me to set primaries and secondaries from 0 to 100 in line? pls
at 75% it is way off
what else I can do to make it better?
this is for sharp 844 LCD in movie av mode
gamma target 2.35

Thanks


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

How important is it to you to get them correct? If it's very important, you would probably have to buy a 3DLut processor. You can get them from SpectraCal or member buzzard767. SpectraCal's box is called Color Box. Buzz sells Lightspace's Color3 processor box. Either way, it won't be cheap.

Most folks would be very happy with the calibration you have done so far. I know that I would be. :dontknow:


----------



## michael tlv (Jun 23, 2009)

Greetings

The ee box will cost you at least $600 and then you need the software that will drive it. And considering that the weak link in the process is the meter you are using ... you would be attempting to pursue a skewed reality if your base is inherently wrong.

Just fix it at 75% sat levels and let 100% fall where it falls.

regards


----------



## mikek753 (Jan 21, 2013)

thank you for your replies.
This is for me only, my home TV, so I'd like to do it as good as I can.
But, no, I don't must to have it all correct.
I'd like to learn from you how to make it a bit better.

I understand that this is balance between gamma and saturation and many others things, I just don't know what are priorities that impacts resulting PQ the most for a while
And as result what to make as close as possible, while relax on other things.

As you can see I tried to get secondaries to x/y position, but 75% and below didn't follow it as I expected.


No, I don't plan to add extra hardware, I already feeding it from HTPC that's powerful to do any video processing when needed.
I didn't set color profile on HTPC yet, but I might later.
My later plan is to create correction file and use it in MadVR that will compensate imperfections of the TV.

How to calculate target level values for 75% for 6 colors based on 100% white?
Or should I calculate based on 75% white in this case?

Thanks for guidance.

Mike.


----------



## michael tlv (Jun 23, 2009)

Greetings

Gamma is not part of the color/tint world. You have a problem with your fundamentals. Gamma is part of the black/white world.

regards


----------



## mikek753 (Jan 21, 2013)

michael tlv said:


> Greetings
> 
> Gamma is not part of the color/tint world. You have a problem with your fundamentals. Gamma is part of the black/white world.
> 
> regards


yes, I agree - thanks.
my point was that when I did color/tint that impacted gamma due to I changed level of colors.
Unless there is a way to make color changes that don't impact gamma.

take in count my terminology might not be correct, but I'll learn and follow


----------



## michael tlv (Jun 23, 2009)

Greetings

Note that gamma cannot be affected by what you do with the cms or color and tint unless your tv is broken.

you take gamma readings with grayscale patterns ... not color patterns. What you do on the color and tint side has no impact on grayscale patterns. How do you know this? Take a grayscale ramp and turn color up and down and see what happens ... (better be nothing or your set is badly designed.)

For additional learning, you always have the option of getting some real training via the Calibration Video Training series (all 7 hours of it) available on this site. It's not free ... but for what you get, industry people have described it as a steal ...

Regards


----------



## mikek753 (Jan 21, 2013)

michael tlv said:


> Greetings
> 
> Note that gamma cannot be affected by what you do with the cms or color and tint unless your tv is broken.
> 
> ...


thank you again for the info.
Unfortunately my TV gamma is effected by color changes.
I'm not sure we are about the same things

When I set primary I set R,G, B to specific % of the white that was read before that change.
The result is that when any of colors go level up the while also will go up and if down the while will go down.
The R impacts white less, while B the most.
As white level got changed, gamma readings got changed as well.
I hoped it will be consistent with 100% white up or down, but it isn't.

So, I run grey scale again to balance gamma back below 3 and recheck R,G,B percentages again
the next I moved to secondaries to do the same and it also impacted gamma

Why my gamma is impacted, when it should not as you said?
What I'm missing here?

thanks.


----------



## michael tlv (Jun 23, 2009)

Greetings

Unfortunately, your fundamentals are screwed up. You are talking about grayscale and how the secondary colors affect it. They don't. 

If you think your fundamentals are sound, then your TV is broken and you need to have it replaced. You can't fix a broken tv with a meter and the hcfr program. I've calibrated many many many many sharp units and what you describe does not happen on properly functioning TVs. 

Regards


----------



## mikek753 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello Michael,

Thank you for the reply.
Yes, something wrong with my TV, I'll provide details later.

Any chance you can compare based on your experience Sharp 80" 844 vs new 2013 model 80" 857? Pls.
I know that 857 is edge, where 844 is back full array lit.
Did you calibrate any 857 already?
What is your take on 857 model?

Mike.


----------

